# Proud of my little girl



## Ksochor (Aug 29, 2015)

so they say give a man a fish.... I say teach a girl to tie flies and she will catch her own damn fish. Not to shabby for her first one. At 5 years old!!!! I promised her a picture of the first fish I catch with it


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

That's awesome!


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Great picture!


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

She ties a better egg than I do. For some reason I can never get them symmetrical enough. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Ksochor said:


> View attachment 231712
> so they say give a man a fish.... I say teach a girl to tie flies and she will catch her own damn fish. Not to shabby for her first one. At 5 years old!!!! I promised her a picture of the first fish I catch with it


Believe me you do not want to ever put that fly in the water or tie it to a tippet. Frame it along with that picture and someday it will make your heart warm again in your old age. For they are both two beautiful creations.


----------



## Rippin (Jan 21, 2007)

agree 100%...


----------



## Alleysteel (Feb 12, 2017)

Love it ..... and i also agree . I have a whole room full of mounts any my favorite is a picture of my then 10 year old daughter with a 75 lb yearling doe . That picture of your kid is a trophy. Live goes fast.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That's awesome!!! It won't be long until your taking a picture of her first steelhead!!


----------



## Ksochor (Aug 29, 2015)

FAB said:


> Believe me you do not want to ever put that fly in the water or tie it to a tippet. Frame it along with that picture and someday it will make your heart warm again in your old age. For they are both two beautiful creations.


Great thought. I believe that's a better idea and it will be an excellent addition to the trophy room!!!!!


----------



## Ksochor (Aug 29, 2015)

ejsell said:


> She ties a better egg than I do. For some reason I can never get them symmetrical enough.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It's those little fingers haha!


----------

